# ivermectin/comfortis



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

I know there are many opinions to this, but I was told by a vet that these two meds should not be given to a dog at the same time, and I have two dogs that get both of these meds for about a year now. I do the ivermectin and comfortis 10 days apart.
Does anyone know about this?


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

I do the same. Ivermectin 1st of month, comfortis 15th. No problems with 7 lge dogs, all herding breeds.

Nephew had a Choc lab that was on comfortis, went to vet for treatment of red mange on large doses of Ivermectin and the dog almost died. Comfortis had just come out and the vet was unaware at the time.


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

I haven't. But I think Comfortis is fabulous. How prevalent is heart worm in your area? I keep hearing/reading stuff that Ivermectin is quite toxic... risk assessment is all I am saying.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Instead of giving ivermectin and Comfortis, I would do Trifexis. It's milbemycin (same stuff in Interceptor and Advantage Multi) plus spinosad (Comfortis).


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I currently do milbemycin one month and ivermectin the next. Is this effective or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Comfortis label says there have been reactions when given concomitant with extra label use of ivermectin, no reactions when given in conjunction with labeled heartworm preventatives containing ivermectin (heartgard, iverhart, etc.) I've used ivermectin with comfortis for a long time and spaced it out two weeks apart with no side effects. My personal dogs are on trifexis - we had a problem with whips at one point.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Well I switched to comfortis, and give ivermectin, more than the labeled dose as heartgard has been failing around here. Never heard of this, so thank you. Guess I'll be changing flea meds again this year.


----------



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

I am no vet but I have been reading and it seems that it is ok if you use ivomec as a heartgard preventative with it, but when giving way more than that for like mange, not so safe. I guess I figure that I have been doing it for a year, with no issues, then all is well. I might change flea meds, frontline didnt work for me though...may k9 advantix.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I am giving the injectable ivermectin 1% orally, 0.1 ml per 10lbs. So fairly high dose, I wonder if this is safe?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Instead of giving ivermectin and Comfortis, I would do Trifexis. It's milbemycin (same stuff in Interceptor and Advantage Multi) plus spinosad (Comfortis).


maren--do you mean trifexis in conjunction w/ivermec, or as a replacement for ivermec+comfortis?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Trifexis has both milbemycin in it for heartworms and intestinal worms (rounds, hooks, and whips) and spinosad for fleas, so no need for ivermectin. Depending if you live in a heavy tick area, you will need additional tick protection during that time of the year. I would pair Trifexis with a Preventic or Scalibor collar as needed during tick season.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks for clearing that up for me, maren!


----------

